
Found it on TechCrunch. Reads like a markov-chain-generated series of buzzwords - lukaseder
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/07/espresso-logic-raises-1-6m-to-make-apis-using-the-data-logic-that-comes-with-reactive-programming/
======
namenotrequired
If the title is changed, currently it's "Found it on TechCrunch. Reads like a
markov-chain-generated series of buzzwords."

~~~
pbreit
Funny and mostly accurate retitling but probably should be changed to correct
title.

~~~
lukaseder
That would miss the point of this submission. But you can submit it again with
the actual title... The discussion will certainly be different if there's any
discussion at all.

~~~
volaski
It probably wouldn't have gotten this far up if it was the original boring
title

------
Crito
I think there may actually be some real content there, but it certainly is
...dense prose.

~~~
anigbrowl
I thought it was a model of simplicity and clarity myself.

~~~
Crito
It reads like the sort of project proposal I would write, and I don't mean
that in a good way. ;)

------
nickstinemates
I thought you were joking. This is terrible.

Seriously, though, it sounds a lot like Meteor. What is the compelling
difference?

~~~
dventimi
From what I can tell (I could be wrong), Meteor has templates (view layer)
that are reactive to data model changes. Espresso on the other hand both
doesn't seem to impose a view layer but also introduces reactivity WITHIN the
data model.

------
BjoernKW
The article contains a lot of enterprisey gibberish. However, from what I
inferred from the few meaningful passages, I suppose Espresso Logic could be
quite useful.

Unfortunately, the sign-up process currently only returns a blank page. If the
description in the article and on the website is correct though, Espresso
Logic does for database-backed business processes what AngularJS does for
front end logic or what Excel does for spreadsheets:

It allows you to create REST services from database tables. These services can
be used for composing more complex business processes. The software watches
changes to the data and propagates these changes to each process that uses
said data.

Pretty much like when you change a cell in Excel that change is reflected in
each formula that makes use of that cell's data.

If done correctly and in a usable fashion this is huge stuff along the lines
of Bret Victor's reactive documents paradigm:
[http://worrydream.com/Tangle/](http://worrydream.com/Tangle/)

~~~
rjbwork
>The software watches changes to the data and propagates these changes to each
process that uses said data.

Reminds me of self-tracking ORM entities...

------
minimax
It's applying the the idea of reactive programming to the CRUD web app world.
It sounds like a pretty reasonable thing to do. What is hard to understand
about that?

Here is a reasonable introduction to reactive programming (albeit focusing on
Cocoa): [https://github.com/blog/1107-reactivecocoa-for-a-better-
worl...](https://github.com/blog/1107-reactivecocoa-for-a-better-world)

~~~
shortformblog
It's not the idea that's bad, it's the prose.

It's the danger from leaning too closely on the press release—a good journo's
job is to make sense of stuff, not add to the cruft. The headline is as clear
as mud; it needs a good editor.

------
minimaxir
It should be noted that the article was posted by TechCrunch's enterprise
writer, Alex Williams, who's a less-frequent author. (not to be confused with
other TC writer-with-a-similar-name Alex Wilhelm)

Other articles by Williams have a similar style of prose, although with fewer
buzzwords:

[http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/02/neo4j-a-graph-database-
for-...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/02/neo4j-a-graph-database-for-building-
recommendation-engines-gets-a-visual-overhaul/)

[http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/01/a-billionaire-jewelry-
king-...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/01/a-billionaire-jewelry-king-
launches-taskworld-a-management-tool-all-about-performance/)

------
clienthunter
Replace "JSON" in their diagram[0] with a variable and you can describe every
webapp ever.

[0] [http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/07/espresso-logic-
raises-1-6m-...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/07/espresso-logic-
raises-1-6m-to-make-apis-using-the-data-logic-that-comes-with-reactive-
programming/espressologicdemo/)

------
nazca
The question is: if TC reporters were replaced by buzzword spewing software,
would the article quality get better or worse?

~~~
nonchalance
relevant:
[http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/scigen/](http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/scigen/)

------
rinon
Glancing through this, I think you have a point. Even tech reporting needs a
little creativity in writing to make it palatable...

------
omarforgotpwd
Huh. This software is pretty handy.

